# Post pictures of your Backup PC



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Old PCs*

Maybe this Idea is lame, but we have seen each others best now lets see our worst.  Post your Pictures of the worst *STILL WORKING PC* that you own.  Maybe show us what you use when, your PC is not working or you need to troubleshoot something.  Tell us about it!  Make us laugh or cry about how pathetic it is  .  Basically I won't to see some really old, but working PC's. Try and keep them
PIII/Duron and older.   What I would really love to see is a still working Pre-Pentium PC  

Perhaps you can think of it as a Computer Museum?

Here's mine.  I still use it on occasion for various projects and was using it before I got my new PC. For word processing and Internet surfing.
http://photobucket.com/albums/a390/Thermopylae_480/Old PC/
It's a vintage 97/98 ACER ASPIRE which has undergone some upgradeing.
1x10GB Seagate HD 1X6GB Western Digital HD
ATI Rage Pro Turbo 8mb Ram 
256MB pc133
350MHz PII


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 18, 2005)

I'll get some as soon as I can get a hold of my friends digital camera.

-Dan


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 18, 2005)

heh I have all the Componts in a pile to make an Athlon 1800+, 512  PC3200(okay I have 512 PC2100 and 256 PC2700 as well), 300W Sparkle PSU, choice of 9600AIW or GF4 Ti4200 8x and a 2 Gig Quantum Fireball.numerous fans etc.
I have been seriously thinkin of making some sorta low end Server Rig with it. if only I had an extra case......
HEY NOW hold a sec I have a working PII 166 in the closet....hmmm


----------



## Snipe0876 (Jun 20, 2005)

i challenge u to the biggest heap of shit on this earth and can u believe they asked me to fix this god im ashamed to have it in my house lol. The motherboard has give up on it other than that its fine. Just look at the ram jesus and the mouse port lol i think its a p2 i aint sure or worse i cant tell there is not enough on the board to tell me what it is nevermind the processor the chipset is a vx pro looked it up its all around pentium 2. it has a fujitsu hdd 1.6gb  1 fan for the cpu 40 mm i think 4 pci slot 3 isa slots lol enjoy  sorry using web cam dont have digital camera


----------



## zAAm (Jun 20, 2005)

Challenges can be easily met! I've still got a WORKING pc here in my room that was stashed somewhere. It's quite funny. And beside the fact that I can barely make out Snipe's photos (WTF do you use?   ), it looks like his pc has 72pin SIMM memory. Mine has 32pin SIMMS. All 8 slots filled and something like 16MB total. It has an IIT 40MHz math CPU manufactured in 1994 I believe. And it's not even a ZIF socket FCOL!    I can't get the CPU to even move and no fan or heatsink... Then it has a nice 89MB hard drive as thick as a CD-ROM and a graphics card with max 256K memory. No PCI slots, or IDE. Only ISA. AND IT STILL WORKS BELIEVE IT OR NOT! It's just a hassle to find a keyboard around here that works with it! It uses the old big DIN socket (no PS/2) so you need an adaptor. I also have a nice working Pentium PC. The first to come out with MMX I think, a 166MHz. And a 200MHz. I also found an AMD 486 DX2 80MHz lying around! Go AMD!!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry I won't join this thread, my worst running comp is a dual 1Ghz cumine.


----------



## Snipe0876 (Jun 20, 2005)

zAAm said:
			
		

> Challenges can be easily met! I've still got a WORKING pc here in my room that was stashed somewhere. It's quite funny. And beside the fact that I can barely make out Snipe's photos (WTF do you use?   ), it looks like his pc has 72pin SIMM memory. Mine has 32pin SIMMS. All 8 slots filled and something like 16MB total. It has an IIT 40MHz math CPU manufactured in 1994 I believe. And it's not even a ZIF socket FCOL!    I can't get the CPU to even move and no fan or heatsink... Then it has a nice 89MB hard drive as thick as a CD-ROM and a graphics card with max 256K memory. No PCI slots, or IDE. Only ISA. AND IT STILL WORKS BELIEVE IT OR NOT! It's just a hassle to find a keyboard around here that works with it! It uses the old big DIN socket (no PS/2) so you need an adaptor. I also have a nice working Pentium PC. The first to come out with MMX I think, a 166MHz. And a 200MHz. I also found an AMD 486 DX2 80MHz lying around! Go AMD!!



Rofl nice 1 man i was using web cam dont have digital camera hehe i have a video camera but i cant wire it up to the pc only to the tv.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 20, 2005)

Well I have bits and pieces of what was a working 400mhz P2, but it no longer has a hard drive, or any other disk drives for that matter. I have the 16mb PCI graphics card somewhere around here for it. But obviously it wont exactly work without those parts.

But this said "Backup" PC so that would make my CS:S server my backup. Its a 2500+ Barton at 2.3ghz, 512mb single channel because its a single stick on a dual channel board, ATI 9000 Pro 128mb, no sound card, WD 80gb 8mb IDE. It's all go (sorta) and no show, I leave the side panel off most of the time so it gets better airflow to the Volcano 12. If you guys really want me to post pics of it I can.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 20, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> But this said "Backup" PC



I guess you're right... Then it would have to be our lan music & backup server. A 1.6GHz P4 with 128MB SDRAM, a (my own donated) 40GB Seagate and a GeForce 2 MX200. It doesn't even have a monitor, I use Radmin to control it. Just have to figure out how Wake-On-Lan works! Can't seem to figure it out...    That PC would be my backup PC if everything failed I guess.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 20, 2005)

I just use a KVM switch between my server and my main computer. Actually during Christmas 2004 the 3200 in my old socket 754 rig blew (my fault, not overclocking related though) and I had to use my server as my computer for awhile. It played CS:S quite well thanks to my x800.


----------



## AMDCam (Jun 20, 2005)

MY worst (actually my favorite, it ran and still runs SO nicely) was an Athlon T-bird 1.2ghz w/512mb DDR2100 RAM, 45gb (blew out), 60gb (too loud), and 80gb hard drive, with a GeForce TNT2 Riva upgraded to a Radeon 8500 and Sound Blaster Audigy. But I'm only 16 and I'm just barely in my 2nd generation of my computer now. I went Athlon XP AGP, and I built my brother's with Athlon 64 939 SLI PCIE for about the same price at about the same time. WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?!?!?!?! The worst I've ever used was my dad's old P1, I think around 200mhz, with an old Voodoo graphics card. I'm gonna run it today and see what it's got, but it's in storage.


----------



## hippoking (Jun 27, 2005)

though not really my backup (thats an athlon XP 2200+ with a GeForce Ti4200), and not entirely a PC as they are known today, i have an acorn A4000 upstairs in one of my cupboards in perfect working order

it has Risc OS 3 (running off a chip; hard/floppy drive stored operating systems are for losers) and an 80mb HDD

the mouse plugs into the keyboard using a PS/2 and then the keyboard connects to main computer with another single PS/2

the screen on it is about 12" and goes up to a resouliton of either 320x240 or 640x480 (320 i think)

It still has an original copy of Dune 2 on it that runs perfectly   

if u really want to see it in all its beige glory, i will dig it out and set it up in order to take pictures (itll give me the excuse i've been looking for to do that for ages)


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 28, 2005)

hippoking said:
			
		

> if u really want to see it in all its beige glory, i will dig it out and set it up in order to take pictures (itll give me the excuse i've been looking for to do that for ages)



Here's the excuse!  Now go for it  .


----------



## zAAm (Jun 28, 2005)

Just found an AMD 386 25MHz in my closet! It's hard-wired to the mobo though... It still works, but it's not fully connected. Maybe I'll take a pic of it? Mmm. Let me know if anyone wants to see it. And so I've been AMD almost all my life and I didn't even know it.  And yeah, get that Acorn for us to see in all its glory!! Hehe


----------

